# The Worlds Highest Paid Civil Engineer



## Roy T. (May 20, 2008)

http://www.exxonmobil.com/Corporate/about_who_mgmt_rwt.aspx

"...Chairman and Chief Executive Officer

A native of Wichita Falls, Texas, Mr. Tillerson earned a Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering at the University of Texas at Austin before joining Exxon Company, U.S.A. in 1975 as a Production Engineer..."

http://online.wsj.com/public/article/0,,SB...d=rss_Whos_News

"...How much compensation befits the chief executive who delivered the most profitable year ever for a U.S. company?

For the Exxon Mobil Corp. board of directors, the answer was a $16.7 million compensation package for Chairman and CEO Rex Tillerson, up 28.6% from a year earlier..."

Amazingly enough - no P.E. license. Despite the relentless propaganda from your old college professors and the "engineering establishment" - It's not the end of the world one way or the other whether you pass this test. Lots of ways to be sucessful in this world. Use your imagination. The key to success is hard work and siezing opportunity - that being said --&gt; good luck to all!

ps: the CEO of the worlds largest Engineering/Construction company has a psychology degree from Stanford - no Engineering degree - no P.E.

http://www.bechtel.com/riley_p_bechtel.html


----------



## Sschell (May 20, 2008)

Jack Welch is a chemical engineer... He did alright too!


----------



## ODB_PE (May 20, 2008)

Roy T. said:


> a Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering at the University of Texas at Austin .....


I've got one of those too but mine seems to pay a lot less...

The no license thing - maybe some others have run into this. After my BS I interviewed with some design/build and flat out construction companies. It seemed that:


Project management is where the biggest bucks are (potentially)
Project management may have the highest divorce rate of any profession I have ever seen.
Project management = addiction to coffee and nicotine (of all types)
If you want to be in project management, stay away from a PE license - this was explained to me as a potential liability for the company, primarily on a time/money basis. Seems like if a PE was hanging around a site all the time, they'd constantly have to be fixing everything. I found it somewhat disheartening that your license could be a liability in this manner.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2008)

I have to disagree a little with the premise. With regards to his pay package from Exxon-Mobile, in my opinion the CEO is not a Civil Engineer, regardless of what his degree is in. He is an executive--a manager or whatever you want to call it. He is not a practicing engineer. It's like saying if Oprah had a degree in engineering that she's the highest-paid engineer because she made $260 million.

Now, if Oprah could make $260 million in a year by designing bridges or whatnot, then I'd agree that she's the highest-paid engineer.


----------

